# DIsbudding a Goat?



## taylorm17 (Mar 24, 2014)

I am planning on breeding goats this year and would like to know everything about what to do when the kids are born. I have read up on the basic care, right now I am interested in how to disbud a goat. I have Nigerians dwarfs and the kids will all be purebreds. I am posting this now so I can find some nicely priced tools, fully understand how to do it, and I have more time right now. I don't want to have to learn all this right when school starts back up and I am busy again! Could you tell me the brand you like best, average pricing for ALL of the tools, how long it takes to disbud, how to disbud without having scurs or whatever those things are called (I DO NOT WANT THEM!!!), and the best way to do it. Any videos would be good. Thank you! Also I can handle pictures and stuff (actually I would like to see some if you have any)

Edit: and at what age should I disbud?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 25, 2014)

Being only a year and a half into goat raising myself, I can't answer all the questions, but I do know that disbudding is most successful when done within the first 10 days after birth.  Most people recommend giving the kids at least 3 days after birth before disbudding.  You'll need a disbudding iron and either thick leather gloves or welders gloves.  I can't think of the name of the numbing agent off-the-top of my head, but it helps with the sting (I'll post again if it comes to me).  Although you can hold the kids, I highly recommend a disbudding box for the safety of both you and the goats.  It makes it more difficult to jerk their head away and less likely for you or the goats to get unintentional burns. 

I don't like doing it, but we've had so many of our horned goats get stuck and injured that I tell myself a brief amount of pain for fewer issues later on is better. I have kids I need to disbud in the next few days...not particularly looking forward to it.   Good luck with yours!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 26, 2014)

I wimped out.  We disbudded one of our doelings yesterday and it was so traumatic (for DH and me as well as the goat), we decided to just take the rest of the kids to the local vet for the procedure.  They only charge $5 per kid, and they have everything needed if any problems occur.  Not sure if you have an option like that.  

I have a friend who does it himself (he disbudded our kids last year), and he does a great job, so if you really want to do it yourself, more power to you.  Just be warned - it's not for the faint of heart.   LOL - guess we know what category that puts me in.


----------



## hilarie (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm with you, HoneyDream.  I deal with all manner of human "blood&guts" as an APRN and it doesn't bother me NEAR as much as watching my kids disbudded.  Fortunately I have a dear friend, my "goat mentor", from whom I learned 90% of what I know about goats, who disbuds for me.  I just take a stroll away, and repeat the mantra I know one goat woman says while she's doing it:  this will save your life, this will save your life, this will save your life....I'm comforted by the fact that two minutes after it's done they're pretty much investigating the world and nibbling things, so it seems we're more traumatized than them.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks for the input. I will have to look into a our vets office and see how much they charge. $5 dollars doesn't sound bad for the first year or 2. If the item costs $120, then taking a maximum of 20 kids in 2 years (probably not) That is only $100. Then plus gas is about $20 for each year which is equal to the item in total. Then I get first hand experience, and don't have to worry about scurs my first time.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> I wimped out.  We disbudded one of our doelings yesterday and it was so traumatic (for DH and me as well as the goat), we decided to just take the rest of the kids to the local vet for the procedure.  They only charge $5 per kid, and they have everything needed if any problems occur.  Not sure if you have an option like that.
> 
> I have a friend who does it himself (he disbudded our kids last year), and he does a great job, so if you really want to do it yourself, more power to you.  Just be warned - it's not for the faint of heart.   LOL - guess we know what category that puts me in.



$5 per kid?  My gosh, I would do that every time.  I promise you I can't get it done for that here.  Not even in the same neighborhood. If I could, I wouldn't even consider doing it myself.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 28, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> $5 per kid?  My gosh, I would do that every time.  I promise you I can't get it done for that here.  Not even in the same neighborhood. If I could, I wouldn't even consider doing it myself.


 There is a goat vet in our area and she charges $25 a goat. Not worth it IMO unless you are only have 1-2 kids a year or truely can't handle it. Thankfully, our goat mentor will do it for $5 a goat and is 10 minutes away, but after a year or two I will probably feel like I'm taking advantage and get our own. I've held a goat for her and survived without tears... so I think I will mangage eventually.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah I think it would be hard to find a vet near us charging only $5!!! That is really cheap. I think I am going to find someone who raises goats near us and see if we can't watch them do it and pay them for it. I wouldn't want to pay $100 on dibudding!


----------

